# Smoking whole chickens, with or without the skin on, what is best?



## tarnak (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi all, I enjoy smoking whole chickens, brine overnight then smoked at 230 degrees till done.  The issue I have is the skin usually is a bit rubbery.  So I was wondering, how does it effect the chicken if i remove the skin beforehand, then brine over night, season then smoke it up.  Would it dry out with the skin removed?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2016)

In order to get non-rubbery skin you need to make sure that the skin is super dry. I air dry min overnight uncovered in the fridge. You also need to run your smoker at a higher temp, 325°-350°.

You can also smoke the chicken naked if you want. When done properly at higher temps there are no risks drying out a bird, brined or not.

Give spatchcocking a try. You get an even cook on the bird and an overall better product.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...spritzed-is-the-only-way-to-get-moist-chicken

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/169653/nakeeeeeeed-bird

More poultry posts located in this thread under the "poultry" section:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index


----------



## sport45 (Jan 21, 2016)

My electric has an upper limit of 275° and I get rubbery skin too. The best way I've found to take care of this is to finish in a 375+400° oven for about 15 minutes after I pull it from the MES.

If Mrs Sport45 has something else in the oven that precludes this we just chew more... :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2016)

We don't normally eat the skin, but always leave it on, because it holds in the seasonings and moisture.

Al


----------



## joe black (Jan 22, 2016)

Case has you going the very best way, as always.  His threads are #1.  I also prefer spatchcocking my birds.  They are done quicker and more evenly.  Good luck,   Joe


----------



## tarnak (Jan 22, 2016)

I have seen finishing it off in the oven mentioned before, I will have to give that a shot on the next chicken round.


----------



## tarnak (Jan 22, 2016)

I have not tried that method before, along with finishing off in the oven, I think I will try that out as well.


----------

